# Disable Full Row Select in Win7 X64 ultimate



## RoutedScripter (Apr 4, 2011)

*[Useful]Disable Folder's Details' view "Full Row Selection" in Win7! (x64 Ult.)*

Been Annoyed by this ?








Systems are updated in february , usually i select which ones but it's manual update , automatic is disabled, the whole update servise is disabled normally.


I have a hunch there was an update that made these tweaks unusable too. Microsoft just sucks man.



*There's this on the Microsoft thread:*
2009 old

```
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

;Disable Full Row Select feature in Windows 7
;Original created by Ramesh Srinivasan
;http://www.winhelponline.com/blog/disable-full-row-select-explorer-windows-7/
;Created on 19 Feb 2010
;Modified for Windows 7 Professional by Thorsten Albrecht (10.03.2010)

[-HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\Local Settings\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Shell\Bags]

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\Local Settings\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Shell\Bags\AllFolders\Shell]
"FolderType"="NotSpecified"


;Generic - Folder Template

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\Local Settings\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Shell\Bags\AllFolders\Shell\{5C4F28B5-F869-4E84-8E60-F11DB97C5CC7}]
"FFlags"=dword:43000001
"Mode"=dword:00000004


;Documents - Folder Template

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\Local Settings\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Shell\Bags\AllFolders\Shell\{7d49d726-3c21-4f05-99aa-fdc2c9474656}]
"FFlags"=dword:43000001
"Mode"=dword:00000004


;Music - Folder Template

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\Local Settings\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Shell\Bags\AllFolders\Shell\{94d6ddcc-4a68-4175-a374-bd584a510b78}]
"FFlags"=dword:43000001
"Mode"=dword:00000004


;Pictures - Folder Template

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\Local Settings\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Shell\Bags\AllFolders\Shell\{b3690e58-e961-423b-b687-386ebfd83239}]
"FFlags"=dword:43000001
"Mode"=dword:00000004


;Videos - Folder Template

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\Local Settings\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Shell\Bags\AllFolders\Shell\{5fa96407-7e77-483c-ac93-691d05850de8}]
"Mode"=dword:00000004
"FFlags"=dword:43000001


; added for Windows 7 Professional (original Vista Patch)

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Advanced]
"FullRowSelect"=dword:00000000
```

*This is on the Winhelp from 2010:*

```
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

;Disable Full Row Select feature in Windows 7
;Created by Ramesh Srinivasan
;http://www.winhelponline.com/Blog
;Created on 19 Feb 2010
;Updated on 28 Feb 2011

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Advanced]
"FullRowSelect"=dword:00000000

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\Local Settings\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Shell\Bags\AllFolders\Shell\{5C4F28B5-F869-4E84-8E60-F11DB97C5CC7}]
"FFlags"=dword:43000001
"FolderType"="Generic"

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\Local Settings\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Shell\Bags\AllFolders\Shell\{5fa96407-7e77-483c-ac93-691d05850de8}]
"FFlags"=dword:43000001
"FolderType"="Videos"

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\Local Settings\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Shell\Bags\AllFolders\Shell\{7d49d726-3c21-4f05-99aa-fdc2c9474656}]
"FFlags"=dword:43000001
"FolderType"="Documents"

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\Local Settings\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Shell\Bags\AllFolders\Shell\{94d6ddcc-4a68-4175-a374-bd584a510b78}]
"FFlags"=dword:43000001
"FolderType"="Music"

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\Local Settings\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Shell\Bags\AllFolders\Shell\{b3690e58-e961-423b-b687-386ebfd83239}]
"FFlags"=dword:43000001
"FolderType"="Pictures"

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\Local Settings\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Shell\Bags\AllFolders\Shell\{DE2B70EC-9BF7-4A93-BD3D-243F7881D492}]
"FolderType"="Contacts"
```



*And this is the "proper" reg file that was found by winhelp commenter  2011 (same link, scroll down) *


```
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

;Disable Full Row Select feature in Windows 7
;Created by Ramesh Srinivasan
;http://www.winhelponline.com/Blog
;Created on 19 Feb 2010

;[-HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\Local Settings\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Shell\Bags]

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Advanced]
“FullRowSelect”=dword:00000000

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\Local Settings\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Shell\Bags\AllFolders\Shell]
“KnownFolderDerivedFolderType”=”{57807898-8C4F-4462-BB63-71042380B109}”
“SniffedFolderType”=”Generic”

;Generic – Folder Template

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\Local Settings\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Shell\Bags\AllFolders\Shell\{5C4F28B5-F869-4E84-8E60-F11DB97C5CC7}]
“Rev”=dword:00000000
“FFlags”=dword:43000001
“Vid”=”{137E7700-3573-11CF-AE69-08002B2E1262}”
“Mode”=dword:00000004
“LogicalViewMode”=dword:00000001
“IconSize”=dword:00000010
“ColInfo”=hex:00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,fd,df,df,fd,10,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,04,00,00,00,18,00,00,00,30,f1,25,b7,ef,47,\
1a,10,a5,f1,02,60,8c,9e,eb,ac,0a,00,00,00,10,01,00,00,30,f1,25,b7,ef,47,1a,\
10,a5,f1,02,60,8c,9e,eb,ac,0e,00,00,00,78,00,00,00,30,f1,25,b7,ef,47,1a,10,\
a5,f1,02,60,8c,9e,eb,ac,04,00,00,00,78,00,00,00,30,f1,25,b7,ef,47,1a,10,a5,\
f1,02,60,8c,9e,eb,ac,0c,00,00,00,50,00,00,00
“Sort”=hex:00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,01,00,00,00,30,f1,\
25,b7,ef,47,1a,10,a5,f1,02,60,8c,9e,eb,ac,0a,00,00,00,01,00,00,00
“GroupView”=dword:00000000
“GroupByKey:FMTID”=”{00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000}”
“GroupByKey:PID”=dword:00000000
“GroupByDirection”=dword:00000001

;Documents – Folder Template

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\Local Settings\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Shell\Bags\AllFolders\Shell\{7d49d726-3c21-4f05-99aa-fdc2c9474656}]
“Rev”=dword:00000000
“Vid”=”{137E7700-3573-11CF-AE69-08002B2E1262}”
“Mode”=dword:00000004
“LogicalViewMode”=dword:00000001
“IconSize”=dword:00000010
“ColInfo”=hex:00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,fd,df,df,fd,10,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,04,00,00,00,18,00,00,00,30,f1,25,b7,ef,47,\
1a,10,a5,f1,02,60,8c,9e,eb,ac,0a,00,00,00,10,01,00,00,30,f1,25,b7,ef,47,1a,\
10,a5,f1,02,60,8c,9e,eb,ac,0e,00,00,00,78,00,00,00,30,f1,25,b7,ef,47,1a,10,\
a5,f1,02,60,8c,9e,eb,ac,04,00,00,00,78,00,00,00,30,f1,25,b7,ef,47,1a,10,a5,\
f1,02,60,8c,9e,eb,ac,0c,00,00,00,50,00,00,00
“Sort”=hex:00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,01,00,00,00,30,f1,\
25,b7,ef,47,1a,10,a5,f1,02,60,8c,9e,eb,ac,0a,00,00,00,01,00,00,00
“GroupView”=dword:00000000
“GroupByKey:FMTID”=”{00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000}”
“GroupByKey:PID”=dword:00000000
“GroupByDirection”=dword:00000001
“FFlags”=dword:43000001

;Music – Folder Template

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\Local Settings\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Shell\Bags\AllFolders\Shell\{94d6ddcc-4a68-4175-a374-bd584a510b78}]
“Rev”=dword:00000000
“Vid”=”{137E7700-3573-11CF-AE69-08002B2E1262}”
“Mode”=dword:00000004
“LogicalViewMode”=dword:00000001
“IconSize”=dword:00000010
“ColInfo”=hex:00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,fd,df,df,fd,10,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,04,00,00,00,18,00,00,00,30,f1,25,b7,ef,47,\
1a,10,a5,f1,02,60,8c,9e,eb,ac,0a,00,00,00,10,01,00,00,30,f1,25,b7,ef,47,1a,\
10,a5,f1,02,60,8c,9e,eb,ac,0e,00,00,00,78,00,00,00,30,f1,25,b7,ef,47,1a,10,\
a5,f1,02,60,8c,9e,eb,ac,04,00,00,00,78,00,00,00,30,f1,25,b7,ef,47,1a,10,a5,\
f1,02,60,8c,9e,eb,ac,0c,00,00,00,50,00,00,00
“Sort”=hex:00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,01,00,00,00,30,f1,\
25,b7,ef,47,1a,10,a5,f1,02,60,8c,9e,eb,ac,0a,00,00,00,01,00,00,00
“GroupView”=dword:00000000
“GroupByKey:FMTID”=”{00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000}”
“GroupByKey:PID”=dword:00000000
“GroupByDirection”=dword:00000001
“FFlags”=dword:43000001

;Pictures – Folder Template

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\Local Settings\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Shell\Bags\AllFolders\Shell\{b3690e58-e961-423b-b687-386ebfd83239}]
“Rev”=dword:00000000
“Vid”=”{137E7700-3573-11CF-AE69-08002B2E1262}”
“Mode”=dword:00000004
“LogicalViewMode”=dword:00000001
“IconSize”=dword:00000010
“ColInfo”=hex:00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,fd,df,df,fd,10,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,04,00,00,00,18,00,00,00,30,f1,25,b7,ef,47,\
1a,10,a5,f1,02,60,8c,9e,eb,ac,0a,00,00,00,10,01,00,00,30,f1,25,b7,ef,47,1a,\
10,a5,f1,02,60,8c,9e,eb,ac,0e,00,00,00,78,00,00,00,30,f1,25,b7,ef,47,1a,10,\
a5,f1,02,60,8c,9e,eb,ac,04,00,00,00,78,00,00,00,30,f1,25,b7,ef,47,1a,10,a5,\
f1,02,60,8c,9e,eb,ac,0c,00,00,00,50,00,00,00
“Sort”=hex:00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,01,00,00,00,30,f1,\
25,b7,ef,47,1a,10,a5,f1,02,60,8c,9e,eb,ac,0a,00,00,00,01,00,00,00
“GroupView”=dword:00000000
“GroupByKey:FMTID”=”{00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000}”
“GroupByKey:PID”=dword:00000000
“GroupByDirection”=dword:00000001
“FFlags”=dword:43000001

;Videos – Folder Template

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\Local Settings\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Shell\Bags\AllFolders\Shell\{5fa96407-7e77-483c-ac93-691d05850de8}]
“Rev”=dword:00000000
“Vid”=”{137E7700-3573-11CF-AE69-08002B2E1262}”
“Mode”=dword:00000004
“LogicalViewMode”=dword:00000001
“IconSize”=dword:00000010
“ColInfo”=hex:00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,fd,df,df,fd,10,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,04,00,00,00,18,00,00,00,30,f1,25,b7,ef,47,\
1a,10,a5,f1,02,60,8c,9e,eb,ac,0a,00,00,00,10,01,00,00,30,f1,25,b7,ef,47,1a,\
10,a5,f1,02,60,8c,9e,eb,ac,0e,00,00,00,78,00,00,00,30,f1,25,b7,ef,47,1a,10,\
a5,f1,02,60,8c,9e,eb,ac,04,00,00,00,78,00,00,00,30,f1,25,b7,ef,47,1a,10,a5,\
f1,02,60,8c,9e,eb,ac,0c,00,00,00,50,00,00,00
“Sort”=hex:00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,01,00,00,00,30,f1,\
25,b7,ef,47,1a,10,a5,f1,02,60,8c,9e,eb,ac,0a,00,00,00,01,00,00,00
“GroupView”=dword:00000000
“GroupByKey:FMTID”=”{00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000}”
“GroupByKey:PID”=dword:00000000
“GroupByDirection”=dword:00000001
“FFlags”=dword:43000001
```




The problem is , this last piece of code , just doesn't want to apply into the regisery , just doesn't add it self, it's only empty folders , i didn't yet researched what is what to manually add it in , but i will , it's werid why it won't apply , maybe a typo , because the winonline does apply to registery and it adds the values, but the tweak it self just doesn't work, full row still enabled.

Before i did any testing i first made the working base and also a readme, that if i find the solution i would upload for other, here's the readme that i made using winhelp article:



> Working registery: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\Local Settings\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Shell\
> 
> Instruction:
> 
> ...



Ignore the recovery for now , didn't even made it to work.




http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...indows-7/862a337e-1eb5-4152-bba0-c54b70c94374

http://www.winhelponline.com/blog/disable-full-row-select-explorer-windows-7/

EDIT:



```
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\Local Settings\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Shell\Bags\{5C4F8B5-F869-4E84-8E60-F11DB97C5CC7}]
“Rev”=dword:00000000
```

For example i made this one my self , and it doesn't add value REV,  it just DOESNT APPLY into the registery, what the heck is this. Only creates a folder and that's it.

--------------------------------
*UPDATE: Latest link:* http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?blm2wiot5bav4cl


----------



## RoutedScripter (Apr 4, 2011)

Okaj then fill this:

“Sort”=hex:00,00,00,00,00,00,00,                            == BINARY
“FFlags”=dword:43000001                                      ==  DWORD 
Vid”=”{137E7700-3573-11CF-AE69-08002B2E1262}”   == REG_SZ

EDIT: 

Okay got those


----------



## RoutedScripter (Apr 4, 2011)

AHA looks like manually made REG files don't work fully,  you know making a txt and renaming it .reg , so i manually inserted the 2011 reg file , only generic folder , heck a load of typing those binaries , but then i just exported and edited that export and it did copied for other entries too , easy cause all foldertypes have very similar (same, except the enum (KEY NAME)) settings.

Which makes me a smirk on myself i didn't thought of this before, renaming extension is technically "nothing". There are probably some extra bits of data on the real export reg.

That's why the winhelponline 2010 article version worked, because it was downloaded , they exported it.


And just ... idk wtf i did (i know i know ) , i was messing around much nnow typing in and it started working , it actually WORKS now , wow. didn't even reset the explorer.exe, just worked.







Entered tweaks are:

-Explorer/Advanced/FullRowSelect , is disabled.
-AllFolders/Shell is filled out
-"Generic" folder type ENUM filled out , other 4 are present but empty. 

So , ... was worth 3 whargh hours of fiddling around ? , didn't the heck worked on first time, but hay here's the FREAKING CATCH , it would worked if the damn manual REG file would apply :shadedshu

So happy right now 

Will upload later.

Basically, it makes drag and drop copy/pasting a hecking lot easier, it also makes it a lot easier to right click on the folder empty space, full row select is the biggest *shit* i have ever seen , ever seen , ever !!!


----------



## RoutedScripter (Apr 5, 2011)

Finally ; apparently some on winhelponline say it works with SP1 too 






Here:

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=Z0G42ELX
(File: Rar 4.0 Solid Archive)


----------



## RoutedScripter (Apr 5, 2011)

How nice , TechpowerUp solves threads all by it self , gotta love this place


----------



## temp02 (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm pretty sure the problem with those .reg files that don't apply reside on the char *“*(U+201C) being different from *"*(U+0022), for instance I can almost guarantee you that this will get applied:

```
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\Local Settings\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Shell\Bags\{5C4F8B5-F869-4E84-8E60-F11DB97C5CC7}]
"Rev"=dword:00000000
```
Next time you create/edit a .reg file don't use Wordpad or Word (Office), use Notepad, gVim or some other text file editor that allows you to edit the text in ANSI format instead of UTF-16 or Unicode.


----------



## RoutedScripter (Apr 5, 2011)

temp02 said:


> I'm pretty sure the problem with those .reg files that don't apply reside on the char *“*(U+201C) being different from *"*(U+0022), for instance I can almost guarantee you that this will get applied:
> 
> ```
> Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00
> ...



Yeah that kind of, used an loads of my time to manually figure out enter, but heck , i figured it out, i so wanted this for like a year so well worth sacrifice of this evening.

Yeah i did use notepad for edits (was working on another machine, not mine) it's default anyways afaik.


----------



## johnspack (Apr 6, 2011)

Thankyou for figuring this out!  It has been annoying the hell out of me for a long time.....


----------



## RoutedScripter (Apr 6, 2011)

Mods,  please update the thread title also on the root forum list.


----------



## RoutedScripter (Apr 10, 2011)

There's some more to this.

This mod makes , Auto Arrange and Grid options available again


----------



## Sole42 (Sep 13, 2011)

I found this:
http://www.autohotkey.com/forum/topic76420.html
It's called Folder Options X.
You have to install it and then you can select to disable full row select.
Here are the screenshots from the page:


----------



## RoutedScripter (Nov 13, 2011)

Sole42 said:


> I found this:
> http://www.autohotkey.com/forum/topic76420.html
> It's called Folder Options X.
> You have to install it and then you can select to disable full row select.
> ...



Wow great



Since i came here to update my own mod , it's great there's multiple programs out there that to similar job 

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?blm2wiot5bav4cl


----------



## qubit (Nov 13, 2011)

I've just come across this, and I think you've made a great thread here Ruski, thanks for posting this.

I'm curious though, what practical difference does it matter if the whole row is selected or just one element? Do you get extra functionality somehow?


----------



## RoutedScripter (Nov 13, 2011)

qubit said:


> I've just come across this, and I think you've made a great thread here Ruski, thanks for posting this.
> 
> I'm curious though, what practical difference does it matter if the whole row is selected or just one element? Do you get extra functionality somehow?



*It gets you one vital thing back:*

That you get the empty space to freaking click anywhere to right click for Cut/Copy/Paste stuff into the folder the biggest pain in ass in the whole win7 - you had to super-precise pinpoint your mouse to the little empty space on the edge of the window to right click.


----------



## qubit (Nov 13, 2011)

RuskiSnajper said:


> *It gets you one vital thing back:*
> 
> That you get the empty space to freaking click anywhere to right click for Cut/Copy/Paste stuff into the folder the biggest pain in ass in the whole win7 - you had to super-precise pinpoint your mouse to the little empty space on the edge of the window to right click.



Ah, of course yes, what a frigging pain that is! I'll install that utility today.


----------



## RoutedScripter (Nov 13, 2011)

qubit said:


> Ah, of course yes, what a frigging pain that is! I'll install that utility today.



I haven't yet tried the utility that's been recommended by Sole42, For my self i made a more detailed manual approach , but you don't need to type anything , just read quick instructions and run 2 reg files, done.

The point is; before you disable full row , you need to delete all "bags" , that means you need to reset ALL folders on your whole system to default view and all customizations gone (requires deleting thousands of "bags "keys  in registery)  ... no idea if that program warns you.

But just recently when i updated the mod today, i found out one great thing that just fixes everything afterward so you don't need to set very folder manually , you'll see in the readme.txt


----------



## johnspack (Nov 14, 2011)

I use the folder options x now on all my installs,  works instantly.  It's the final tool in my productivity toolbox that includes such things as classicshell ect.  It's amazing how many "enhancements" in vista and win7 actually just slow you down....


----------

